# Who I am!



## Laurierae (Sep 20, 2011)

My name is Laurie and I'm 26. I was recently married, yay. Married an old friend I met freshmen year in HS. Funny story. 
Well, my husband is anti cat due to having allergies but loves me so much he welcomed in my Dinah. Lucky for me, he's been doing good. Keeping up with cleaning, Limiting Dinah to certain furniture, and grooming her has worked out well.
Dinah is my 5 year old grey cat, got her from a friend as soon as she was ready to go as a kitten. Faithful cat since and incredibly spoiled. I tend to do that with my furry friends. 

Other side notes about me, I LOVE my craft, reading, and spending time with my family. I'm currently planning for my official big wedding in June. We did courthouse this year and so many people were not present. Well, hope to get to know everyone here and their pets as you will mine.


----------



## Haloy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Laurie. Welcome on board.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Wello and welcome. Looking forward to photos and stories of Dinah


----------

